# Puppy crying at night.



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

We collected our puppy Ted on saturday, he is everything we wanted and more.. I'm not sure our other dog agrees, I'm certain he will warm to him eventually. On saturday night he was good as gold, he cried for 2 minutes after about an hour of being put to bed. However last night he was yelping and whining for the majority of the night. Now I understand many people put their puppy in the bedroom. Does this help? And does this potentially make the situation worse and mean that he will always expect to sleep in there. I understand that this question will be asked so many times, but I just cannot have him feeling so distressed. So any tips and tricks or routines which have helped yo
u would be great! Many thanks


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

My puppy did well in the crate for whole of 2 nights in the living room. Then it was moved to my bedroom and after that he's slept in my bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There must be some posters here who stuck with the crate in another room sleeping arrangement? But I believe most of us with only one dog ended up either sleeping near the pup and moving away gradually, or the reverse bringing the crate to our rooms and moving back out slowly. The "really smart ones" saw the light quickly, brought their tiny, lonely puppy into snuggle with them in bed and have never looked back.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I know how excited you must be to have finally got a new puppy. It can really be frustrating to hear him yelping all night. However, i think it is extremely important to crate train. While it may take time to get adjusted to the crate, you can always put the crate close to your room or even in your room to be able to observe the puppy and to feel more comfortable.But then again, you'll need to get it out at some point.Here are a few things to consider when choosing a good crate.


----------



## jo_scope (Jan 15, 2016)

We just went through the same ordeal.
We decided that while we still do not want puppy sleeping in our bed, the crate came into the bedroom. Louie totally quieted down after that and we haven't had a problem with sleeping quietly since! Compared to eight hours of whining and howling, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

I've decided to split his crate into 2, he has a section in my bedroom for night time.. And the other half is downstairs so it can be used when we go out/needs a nap etc. I just hope this works and he sleeps through the night. He is such an amazing puppy, virtually house trained already at just 8 weeks.. We've only had him 3 days! I do think that our other dog has been a good role model. As ted copies him when it comes to the toilet. But anyway thank you so much for the replies and advice. I shall let you know how it goes ..fingers crossed


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd just like to quickly say, Ted slept through the night ..without any poops or wees in the night or crying. So the answer is just put them in your bedroom, he was so content and it's such a relief. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------

